# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  ×× دعاء ( ادريس أبكر ) أخرليلة من رمضان.mp3 ××

## $ شمة $

دعااااااااء راااااائع بصوت الشيخ ادريس أبكر

http://www.4shared.com/file/28566514/c26bc713/___.html

دعوااااااااتكم لي بالتوفيق من الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## $ شمة $

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## $ شمة $

:Frown:   :Frown:  *ولا رد*  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## sweeeet

جاري التحميل 
وتسلم يمنـــــــــــــاج 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## المها1995

تسلميييين الغااليه

----------


## إحساس مجروح

أبدعتي في طرح الموضوع ||
/
دعاء جميل ولا فض فوهــ
/
ربي يجزيه كل خير وفي موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله ~

----------


## ذات الحياة



----------


## $ شمة $

> جاري التحميل 
> وتسلم يمنـــــــــــــاج 
> ويزاج الله خير


*الله يسلمج حبيبتي*

----------


## $ شمة $

> تسلميييين الغااليه


*ربي يسلمج الغلا ~~*

----------


## $ شمة $

> أبدعتي في طرح الموضوع ||
> /
> دعاء جميل ولا فض فوهــ
> /
> ربي يجزيه كل خير وفي موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله ~


*كلج ذوووق و ابدااااع يالحلوة*

----------


## $ شمة $

> 


* مشكووورة الغالية*
*و الله يجمعنا ف جنات الفردووس* 
*تسلمين ع الطلة الحلوة*

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## أتعبني غلاهـ

جزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

> جزاج الله خير ^^


أجمعين ياااا رب ..

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## صغيرونة البيت

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

جاري التحميل ...

ف ميزان حسناتج انشا الله ...

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوورة ع المرور ..

----------


## حزن القصيـد

يزااج الله خير على هالنقل الرهيـــــــب
هذا الشييخ واايد يعيبني صوووته ماشاء الله رهييب
كلمه رووووعة شوي عليييه صووت شجي ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييب
الله يحفظه ويحفظ لنا شيوخنا يارب

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

> يزااج الله خير على هالنقل الرهيـــــــب
> هذا الشييخ واايد يعيبني صوووته ماشاء الله رهييب
> كلمه رووووعة شوي عليييه صووت شجي ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
> رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييب
> الله يحفظه ويحفظ لنا شيوخنا يارب


آميـــن ياا رب

----------


## تسونامي

يعطيج العافيه ع المقطع كنت ادور عليه وحفظته عندي 

يزاج الله خير وويفقج دنيا وآخره

----------


## همس السحر

من زمان زوجي يبحث عن هالدعاء كامل الله يبارك لك يا رب
ما قصرت

----------


## $ شمة $

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء هموهنا وغمومنا ..

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء هموهنا وغمومنا ..

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء هموهنا وغمومنا ..

----------


## ÷~فخر اهلي~÷

يثلموووووو ع الموضوع الحلوو ^^

----------


## ***ايمان***

دعاء وأداء رااائع

----------


## منذريه^_^

ماشاء الله عليه
ربي يزاج كل خير يالغاليه

----------


## آنسات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فيونكا

تسلمين و فعلا المقرئ ادريس ابكر من احب الاصوات لقلبي

----------


## روح الشامسي1

جزاج الله الف خير
جاري الاستماع.....................................

----------


## أم منصــور

*
جزااااااج ربــــــــي الفردوس الأعلى
..
..
..*

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بارك الله فيج 

يعجبني صوته ... دووم احط ادعيته واسمعها

----------


## MS.FANTAK

آآآآآآآآمييين 

تسلم يمنااج ع هالطرح الطيب

----------


## انثى شامخة

الله يوفقج لما يحبه ويرضاه 
مشكووره

----------


## مرت حبيبي

جاري التحميل 
وتسلم يمنـــــــــــــاج 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## شوآخي

الصرآحه هذا من آحب الاصوأت لي ~

يــزآج الله خير غنـآتي

----------


## الشمالية

مشكورة الغالية
في ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## $ شمة $

فووووووووووووق

----------


## $ شمة $

لا إله إلا الله 

محمد رسول الله

----------


## $ شمة $

لا إله إلا الله ....

محمد رسول الله ....

----------


## omkhalid

الله يعطيك العافية

ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ريم الفلا2011

استغفر الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## cute uae

مشكورة الغالية و يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## $ شمة $

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانكـ إنـــي كنـــت من الظالميـــــــــــــــــــن ..<>

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانكـ إنـــي كنـــت من الظالميـــــــــــــــــــن ..<>

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانكـ إنـــي كنـــت من الظالميـــــــــــــــــــن ..<>

----------


## نبض_ القلوب

الله يعطيك العافية
وفي ميزان حسنااتج ياارب

----------


## m3andah

جاااااااري التحميل

تسلمين اختي

----------


## ورد الريف

يزاج ربي كل خير


جاري التحميل

----------


## الحور الغالية

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## $ شمة $



----------


## بدوية والنعم

جاري التجميل 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## اخت بوناصر

دعاء جميل جدا
في موازين حسناتج يارب

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## $ شمة $

فوووووووق ....


 :Smile:

----------


## Ms.Maitha

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مزيوونة العين

يـــــــــزاج الله خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج يارب
ويحفظ االشيخ ادريس من كل سوء

----------


## أم شوأأخي

http://idreesabkar.com/play.php?catsmktba=951

الرقيه الشرعيه بصوت ادريس

http://idreesabkar.com/play.php?catsmktba=610

----------


## flymengo

حاولت انزل الدعاء الفايل غير متوفر

----------

